# Building scene off of table?



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

I am getting ready to begin making my factory scene/industrial scene. I have a thought and am wanting some feedback please. My thought is to cut out a piece of cardboard that is exact size and shape of the area i am working with and "build the scene" off of the table. Then when finished simply place it onto the table and add finishing touches and building? 
Seems like all the videos i watch of how to make certain things on a layout are never on the actual layout. Does this make sense? Thoughts? Suggestions? 

Thank you!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have done that vary thing. I have printed out buildings on my inkjet and pasted them to cardboard. Background buildings add depth and end the off the cliff look at the edge of the table. I also have placed cloud paper around the table to give the illusion of sky.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Cardboard may be too flexible, on the other hand, thin plywood will not bend to fit and variances in you layout area.
Maybe test fit before the 'diorama' gets too crowded.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dennis461 said:


> Cardboard may be too flexible, on the other hand, thin plywood will not bend to fit and variances in you layout area.
> Maybe test fit before the 'diorama' gets too crowded.


The craft dept at Walmart, Michaels et al has an inexpensive a poster board of paper covered foam about 1/4" thick. It is ideal for the project you outline. The material is strong enuf to support a light model, yet thin enuf that you might want to use it as the permanent base for your model. It comes in white, black and a number of other colors. 

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, it makes sense. I use Gatorfoam for my bases, and I cut it to a regular shape with about a 1/2" border,but yes, that's exactly what I do.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

cbishop said:


> I am getting ready to begin making my factory scene/industrial scene. I have a thought and am wanting some feedback please. My thought is to cut out a piece of cardboard that is exact size and shape of the area i am working with and "build the scene" off of the table. Then when finished simply place it onto the table and add finishing touches and building?
> Seems like all the videos i watch of how to make certain things on a layout are never on the actual layout. Does this make sense? Thoughts? Suggestions?
> 
> Thank you!


cbishop;
Yes, your idea will work well and, as you can see from the other responses, has been done many times & with different choices of base materials. I have done the same thing, on a somewhat larger scale. My layout is made up of 4' x 16" sections. (see photo) I can remove one entire section and take it to my workbench to do whatever needs to be done on it. I'm old and disabled so this system is a necessity for me, but a very good system for anyone. Turning a section upside down to wire it is immensely easier than the traditional method of crawling under the layout and working above your head.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan


----------

